# Is Bullseye the name of the Target dog?



## Targetking (Aug 14, 2021)

Always wondered.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes it is.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 14, 2021)

Get to Know Bullseye, the Target Dog l Target Corporate
					

Learn about the English bull terrier Bullseye, the company mascot for Target.




					corporate.target.com


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 14, 2021)

Originally his name was spot but then they changed it to bullseye


----------



## Targetking (Aug 14, 2021)

thanks.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 14, 2021)

So we call corporate Spot here, just to be confusing to new people who come on.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 14, 2021)

Google could answer


----------



## NKG (Aug 14, 2021)

No his name is cujo


----------

